# Placement Rectal Tube



## pfmedical (Jan 13, 2011)

Please help need cpt code


----------



## LindaEV (Jan 13, 2011)

We need a little more info...Why was this done? Was anything else done? Any way to post some of the note?


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Jan 31, 2011)

If it was part of a colonoscopy then it's bundled.


----------

